# Whirlpool gas dryer problem



## MetsJetsNetrs (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello folks. I am having an issue with my Whirlpool gas dryer. It is from 2002, the model number is LGQ9858LW0. The problem I am having is there is no heat being generated. There also appears to be no flame, no glow from the ignitor and it appears no gas coming in either.

I have checked the continuity in the thermal fuse and cutoff, both 0 ohms. I have also checked the thermostats and the flame sensor and they have continuity. The ignitor and the coils are all in acceptable ranges of resistance. From what I have read a possibility seems to be that there is an issue with current getting through, possibly from the timer which distributes current down to the burner assembly.

Other than an electric problem, is there anything else to look at? Yes, I made sure the exhaust was clear.

Ok, update. I figured out how to use the multimeter to get the proper voltage readings. I am seeing 120+/- volts on most of the terminals in the back of the timer. However, I am not getting any voltage on the flame sensor or the ignitor plug. There is also a Blue Black (BB) wire on the back of the terminal that gives no voltage reading.

Based on the schematic I think that could be my problem. But I am a software developer, not an electrician so I'm not positive. Here is a link to the schematic. Can anyone validate my theory here before I buy a new timer or should I check voltage elsewhere?

http://www.servicematters.com/docs/wiring/Wiring Sheet - 8299799.pdf

TIA


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

this is a pretty straight forward dryer. with motor running and calling for heat; you should read 0 volts across black and red on timer. 120vac from black to ground and 120vac red to ground. any doubts jump those terminals out [pull plug before installing jumper wire] remember when taking resistance readings you must pull at least one wire to avoid feedback from parallel circuit.


----------



## MetsJetsNetrs (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the response.

I was able to read 120V coming off the black and red wires. I can read current going through the thermal fuses and the thermo. But I don't think any current is reaching the burner assembly. Perhaps a bad wire or something down there. I read 0.5 volts on the flame sensor and the same in the plugs that connect to the gas valve coils.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah, could be anything. think you're starting to get in over your head. know this is a DIY forumn but before you start throwing parts at this why not call a local servicer, he'll be able to fix this right up.----isn't Momma hollering by now??


----------

